

Born in 1980? A mathematical surprise awaits you in 2025 - samspenc
http://www.cnet.com/news/born-in-1980-a-mathematical-surprise-awaits-you-in-2025/

======
thaumasiotes
Summary: roughly once every 100 years in the vicinity of the year 2500, the
calendar year will be a square number.

As observations go, this certainly is one.

